

Ask HN: Monetizing game websites? - joshu

So I just took over hosting a family member's website -- a wiki for a smallish online game. After migration, I am able to access the logs and I discover they are getting 50-100k hits/day.<p>Is this sort of traffic worth monetizing? If so, how?
======
flignats
Sure is - what type of online game? If you want an affiliate (CPA) partnership
with a skill gaming community, we can get a campaign rolling if the
demographics are a fit.

~~~
joshu
Champions Online. I have no idea what kind of game that is. I play different
stuff.

~~~
flignats
Hmm, wait first a question - are they getting 100k hits per day or are they
getting 100k visitors/uniques per day :P

~~~
joshu
no, the uniques is much lower, sorry.

    
    
      $ wc -l 20110330-access.log
      254162 20110330-access.log
      $ awk '{print $1}' 20110330-access.log | uniq | sort | uniq -c | wc -l
      3349

------
mariust
Use ads on your website, like Google AdSense and it will pay off.

